# 85060



## GregPress (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello all,

We are an independent lab so we bill global charges.
We are seeing denials from BCBS for incorrect place of service for CPT 85060.  

Although CMS has denied this for about one year, BCBS has always paid for this smear....Is anybody else seeing this?   

What have you done with CMS and BCBS denials for 85060?

Please respond on here or call with your help....

Thank you for your time in advance!

Greg Press
877.451.4007


----------



## fuga (Aug 5, 2010)

CMS will only pay for 85060 in an inpatient setting.  (Really don't understand the rationale but that is the policy per my research) We frequently perform as outpatient and are denied.  For those we have to take the adjustment.  

I have not seen BCBS denials.  Yet....


----------



## darfale1 (Nov 10, 2010)

So is that to say this cannot be done in an office setting if the providers owns the equipment?


----------

